# Skeeter



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Went by skeeter to day all lock up north and south heard there was 1-2" of ice on the south end the north end look good.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That sounds good. I hope we don't get a bunch of snow before this weekend.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the report! Meats, maybe I'll see you on the ice this year!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

maverick97 said:


> Thanks for the report! Meats, maybe I'll see you on the ice this year!


 I might check it out this weekend. If not this weekend probably next weekend for sure, I just hope we don't get to much more snow.


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

Any word when the tournament is going to be ?


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

Skeeter should be safe by Friday don't ya think? Supposed to go to north end to do some ice fishing if Ive is good, any thoughts?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

im gonna try and go off the state park tonight to fish or at least check ice so if i do i will let you no what the ice is.


----------



## plumber1979 (Jan 16, 2011)

Still wet spots as of yesterday around the entrance by lakeside. They're letting out water heavily yesterday at the dam area.. Be careful!


----------



## Duck&buck (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep gates 1 and 2 are open 100% water temp at outflow is 30°


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just recieved this email;


I just took a ride all the way around Mosquito. Only 2 guys fishing thru the ice right out from the dog park on the south end. No one on the North end or causeway.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

I can see the lake from my house and drive over causeway everyday to work. There is plenty of wet/soft ice as far as I can see from causeway. Just be careful of shore ice it is choppy wind blown ice not good clear ice near 88 ramp


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Doboy said:


> I just recieved this email;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was me, crazy how fast word gets around. 1 1/2 to 2 inches of ice. The ice was talkative today. Nothing impressive to report.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea I checked the ice to night off state park.. I couldn't find more than 2 inches ...ztkaz where u the one of the 2 in the marina?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

eyehunter8063 said:


> Yea I checked the ice to night off state park.. I couldn't find more than 2 inches ...ztkaz where u the one of the 2 in the marina?



Yeah, I was in one, other one was my buddy. Fished the dog park, then moved to the marina. Dog park had more ice than the marina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

If we do have safe ice this weekend, what bait shops are open around there for minnows? Is causeway open or monty's have them?


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

I tried calling the causeway bait shop today and no answer? Not sure what that's about hopefully they're still open.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lakeside is open and they have minnows. I'm not sure what their winter hours are but I don't think their open real late. They might stay open till 7 or so because I know they have a lottery machine and I think you can buy lottery tickets till 7 or maybe a little later.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was the other guy out, came back on a path 10 feet from the way out and spud bar shot through with a light hit. Was barely 1" 10 feet from where it was 3" Fishing was lousy too, couple dink gills and perch. 

PLEASE BE CAREFUL REGARDING DRIVE BY REPORTS!

That was the second scariest ice fishing I've done, and didn't realize how bad it was until we needed to get back. (The most scary ended with a wet leg weeks after the lake had 6+ inches everywhere else, hence the spud bar after that incident)


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

steelneyes2 said:


> I was the other guy out, came back on a path 10 feet from the way out and spud bar shot through with a light hit. Was barely 1" 10 feet from where it was 3" Fishing was lousy too, couple dink gills and perch.
> 
> PLEASE BE CAREFUL REGARDING DRIVE BY REPORTS!
> 
> That was the second scariest ice fishing I've done, and didn't realize how bad it was until we needed to get back. (The most scary ended with a wet leg weeks after the lake had 6+ inches everywhere else, hence the spud bar after that incident)


 How much snow is on the lake? I know the snow is not letting these cold temperatures work like they should on making ice.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Drove around the lake tonight checked the buoy line just over an inch of ice when I spudded out 20 feet. Some parts of the lake have 2 inches of snow some of it has no snow cover. Few wet spots in the bays going over route 88 on the west side. Be careful please.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not much snow, less than 2" I think it may have more to do with an inch of warm rain, heavy runoff and wind. I was unaware they were letting so much water out either. There has to be quite a bit of current under the ice which really slows down ice forming. What is out there is a mix of pack ice, frozen slush ice and even a bit of leftover that didn't melt over the weekend. 
It just doesn't seem to be an even freeze, maybe because it got so cold so fast after a pretty major warmup. Lot of water mixing underneath that just hasn't settled yet. 
In any event, it will get there eventually. Just was concerned that the monkey see - monkey do perception would get someone hurt or worse. I've seen lots of posts by people who are looking to do their first ice fishing this year. Trust me, it's not much fun to be worried about staying on top. Kind of ruins any enjoyment.


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

So the ice isn't safe for a trip out tomorrow to bouy line?


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Walleyefever.... I wouldn't recommend it, ice was sketchy at best at 3 pm when I checked it the spud went throu on one strike with 70% of the time... I was walking out on the old road bed and the ice was spongy also. I would wait at least two days if planning to fish up there and also spud your way out. On the south end lots of water coming out of the dam. Please use common sense and spud your way out.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys be patient!! What will waiting an extra day or two do to you? No fish is worth your life. Stay safe and always go with someone.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> Guys be patient!! *What will waiting an extra day or two do to you?* No fish is worth your life. Stay safe and always go with someone.



lol,,,, damn impatient weekend warriors,,,,,,

BE SAFE,,,, SPRING AIN'T THAT FAR AWAY! 

(fish the Rivers)


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

WalleyeFever said:


> So the ice isn't safe for a trip out tomorrow to bouy line?



No, we fished within feet of the bank. Ice was not safe to venture out.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Will be heading out today. Will report on how we do and conditions of the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

Just came back from skeeter. Montys is open and the other bait shop on the causeway opposite side of montys is just REOPENING for winter. Although they're just now opening they don't have live bait till tomorrow or Sunday at the latest they say. On another note the ice on the north end is no good. Only about 2 /14 inches and south end isn't much better. Hopefully by Sunday we get good ice


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

WalleyeFever said:


> Just came back from skeeter. Montys is open and the other bait shop on the causeway opposite side of montys is just REOPENING for winter. Although they're just now opening they don't have live bait till tomorrow or Sunday at the latest they say. On another note the ice on the north end is no good. Only about 2 /14 inches and south end isn't much better. Hopefully by Sunday we get good ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


 Thanks for the ice report WalleyeFever. I'm going to wait until later next week before I go out. I get my bait from a guy in Niles that sells it at his house, so I don't have to worry if the bait shops are open.


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

About 5 inches here. I hear noises under so I haven't went out further. About 8 feet deep only. Marked nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

mfuciu said:


> About 5 inches here. I hear noises under so I haven't went out further. About 8 feet deep only. Marked nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


With as cold as it is, if you're hearing noises under the ice, it's makin' more! Trying to be patient and not rush it but I've got cabin fever BAD. Ready to hit the hard water. Be smart and safe out there yall


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Home safe. 
Didn't mark anything in 8feet of water. 
Talked to a guy that was leaving and he said he had a few crappies perch and one eye. Didn't see them. He said he got them in 8 feet. 
I didn't go further because it was the 1st ice and didn't feel too comfortable especially being late at night. 
Sunday, will be another story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just got back from the lake, i went out after work tonight, 305 ramp which is the same in the photo. didnt fish but did walk out about 30 yards with the head lamp and spud bar.. boy its cold and thats my report.


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cold. Very windy. Extremely windy. Unbelievable. Got out the shanty for 20 seconds without a hat and felt my head froze! Sunday should be fun!


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

Were u guys on south end? Is south end decent ice? I checked north but wasn't really good


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

I was south end. And yes, it was decent. Five to six. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Out near mosquito now. No one on the north end but there's a dozen shanties off imagination station on the south end. Went out and drilled a few holes and found 5-6" of ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

South end is catching. My buddy texted me. 1 eyes, 1 crappie and 1 fill gill in 1 hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone catch anything at skeeter?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

Gills. Small perch. Lot of lookers but weren't aggressive at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

South end today off state park 5 inches


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

How is the ice looking out there? I'am thinking about going out in the morning. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Im out right now. Marking fish. Just dont think i have what they want. I was hoping for the 305 bait shop to be open but their hours are 7 -7.


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Not my first choice of but all walmart had was worms. They dont want em


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't think it's ur bait. I was there all day marking fish getting them to chase my bait but was damn near impossible to get them to bite. Tried pimples, buckshot, jigging rap, and a combination of minnows and wax worms. They're just really lazy right now. I'm going to north end tmrw


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

South End
Second-hand-info;
Jer
17 shanties off shore at the 305 ramp by Lakeside Bait. 4 shanties in the park. 8 shanties by the cemetery. I didn't scout the causeway and north end. No fish report but the ice looks fishable.

Getting pumped


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

I'am out here now off of the state park. Marking some fish but no takers yet. Ice has been an easy 6" in the holes I've drilled. Hope it helps.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Out off 305 now as well. Anyone up on the north end? What's the ice up there like?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Mike_13 said:


> Out off 305 now as well. Anyone up on the north end? What's the ice up there like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Same here fishing is slow


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

My buddy and I are also out of 305 right now. Been here an hour and a half or so, and have only caught a dink perch each. Lots of lookers though.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wish I had an auger, I need to get outta the house. No one wants to go and can't get a hold of a spud bar or auger... gotta be nice to at least get out even if the bite is slow... good luck n be safe out there


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm out here also. Marking fish in 14' of water off the cemetery, can't get them to hit anything. They come up and just take a peek every few minutes


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

cumminsmoke said:


> I'm out here also. Marking fish in 14' of water off the cemetery, can't get them to hit anything. They come up and just take a peek every few minutes


Try down sizing and dead stickin' with another rod...


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone know how thick the ice is off the state park?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

What part of the lake is the state park? Out here now, on the submerged bridge, and there's anywhere from 4" (where there is snow cover) to 6" on the snow-free ice. Even drilled a spot that was 7 1/4".


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Mike_13 said:


> Anyone know how thick the ice is off the state park?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


South end is 6" out a ways. Toward the middle it drops fast to 3". I drilled 6" and literally 20-30 further it was 3". Be careful out there. Most all fish I marked was in 14' of water so not much sense going out further. Some folks by me did good on croppie


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just switched to a jiggin rap and got a nice crappie and an 18" eye. 24' of water.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anybody think it's safe to go on the ice today with this rain snow mix? I know yesterday I drilled a couple of holes that where 3 inches max in 20ft of water.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

whjr15 said:


> What part of the lake is the state park? Out here now, on the submerged bridge, and there's anywhere from 4" (where there is snow cover) to 6" on the snow-free ice. Even drilled a spot that was 7 1/4".


State Park is at the South end of the lake, west side off Rt 305.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

use the spud bar,it tells you if ice is good,go slow and test with spud bar,if you go back do the same think.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone been out today? How's the ice holding up after this rain?


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Out here now off 305. Ice still good. More snow then rain here.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

How much snow on top the ice?


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone know how thick the ice is off the bouy line? Saw only one shanty out there yesterday afternoon.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

fished yesterday with a few guys on the Southend, first place only got 3 keeper eyes and 1 perch so around noon made a move North some and started getting some action, gold firetiger slender spoon, blue silver cast masters, clown vibes it didn't matter just a little mix of baits all worked. 2 guys kept fish and took home their limits and the rest of us tossed them back. 14-15 fow was the number and I'd say overall we caught 25 keepers and bunch of dinks.. Great first day on the ice! Most places drilled were 4-5 in and ran across one wet spot we stayed away from other than that I'd say good ice.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

good call on that move. great time


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

The drag out not bad at all!!!


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure about minnows, I would call Causeway or the one by Bazetta. I stopped in Monty's before a trip to Pikie bay last summer that ended with a nice mess of perch. Aside from a cute redhead and a couple dozen crawlers, Monty's wasn't handling minnows at that time.


----------



## Mallardsmasher (Feb 24, 2014)

On mosquito now off the crane. Slowwwwww fishin


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What has been working decently bait wise? Im planning on heading up this weekend to give it a whirl would hate to be out and not get anything or not be able to get whatever bait is being productive


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick is the ice mallard??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mallardsmasher (Feb 24, 2014)

Anywhere from 2.5 to 8. 
Two man shanty had the other guy sitting on 4 and me on 2.5 inches in the same shanty 
We didn't have a problem


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Carter's on rt 305 just west of bazetta Rd has minnows now. Nice place to stop if you just need minnows. Only about a mile and a half west of the dam.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wallydvr said:


> Carter's on rt 305 just west of bazetta Rd has minnows now. Nice place to stop if you just need minnows. Only about a mile and a half west of the dam.


i grew up about 500 yards from doug on atlantic street in warren., his brother tom was a hell of a runner. we used to call doug the hulk because he was a muscular beast.lol. guess ill just stop out and say Hi!.


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone catching anything ?


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Epiceyes41 said:


> Anyone catching anything ?


i was out last night at 305 ramp fishing 21 fow with only one 13" crappie and a few bites. i asked a few guys on the way out and said they were getting small perch and small walleye around 17 fow no keepers.

any one getting fresh wax worms anywhere around mosquitos bait shop?
seem like i been getting dead ones with no life or none of the good juicy stuff inside..lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Been having the same problem KVD but I haven't been up to see Linda at causeway bait


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fishes 305 1 keeper eye and 2 throwbacks lots of lookers 18 fow


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there any areas I should stay away from on skeeter? I know no ice is safe but never ice fished that lake and I'm unsure of areas with any current if any exist. Thanks for any feedback


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Current runs through most of the middle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Camfire


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

What size do you guys consider "keeper walleye" on Skeeter? If I'm correct there is no length limit?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tony Bologna said:


> What size do you guys consider "keeper walleye" on Skeeter? If I'm correct there is no length limit?


Your right there is no size limit. Myself personally I won't keep any eyes under 15".


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya they are good people. I always drive past the bazetta mall to support American owned.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey what do u guys think this weather is going to do to the ice this weekend?Is it going to have much effect on it?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hopefully melts all the snow that's on it. It sure hasn't done it any good. Shouldn't hurt the ice this weekend at all.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't see it hurting the ice too much. Fished off the cemetery today and was on 9" of ice. 4" of clear under 5" of white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How was the fishin mike?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Caught a little bit of everything. Kept one walleye,4 crappie and 4 perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

How deep is water at the bouy line anybody no?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

WalleyeFever said:


> How deep is water at the bouy line anybody no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


8-10 feet usually.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking to go out through pikey bay this weekend and was wondering if anyone has walked that area. I saw one guy fishing rattle snake island last weekend, so I assume the ice around there is safe now. I'm going to spud bar my way out but hearing anything pertaining to that area would be appreciated.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

doegirl said:


> Looking to go out through pikey bay this weekend and was wondering if anyone has walked that area. I saw one guy fishing rattle snake island last weekend, so I assume the ice around there is safe now. I'm going to spud bar my way out but hearing anything pertaining to that area would be appreciated.


My Dad and I are going out to Mosquito this afternoon to try for some walleye. Bait shop said that two guys limited out on walleye yesterday. We like fishing the buoy line so I will give a report from what I see when I get out there today.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> My Dad and I are going out to Mosquito this afternoon to try for some walleye. Bait shop said that two guys limited out on walleye yesterday. We like fishing the buoy line so I will give a report from what I see when I get out there today.



I'll be out also not for walleye though.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hope to catch walleye, but we'll certainly be happy with crappie, gills and perch too! What have you been using out there ztkaz?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Hope to catch walleye, but we'll certainly be happy with crappie, gills and perch too! What have you been using out there ztkaz?



Haven't been out in a week or so to skeeter. But I like the smaller Swedish pimples in gold and tungsten jigs. Sometimes you gotta go real small though. Use flys and tiny jigs.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Out by cemetery now. No hits at all. About 20 shanties out.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just got 2 walleye jig n rap with minnow. One keeper and one dink


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What size rap you using


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

1 1/4 bright tiger perch and orange colors tipped with minnow on bottom treble. Really slow jigging action. The big one is my third for day now.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!! I'm hoping to get into a few tomorrow!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> 1 1/4 bright tiger perch and orange colors tipped with minnow on bottom treble. Really slow jigging action. The big one is my third for day now.


good job on the eyez!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> 1 1/4 bright tiger perch and orange colors tipped with minnow on bottom treble. Really slow jigging action. The big one is my third for day now.


What depth of water?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice catch looks like fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Iceman714 (Oct 27, 2011)

How much ice are you on Kayak?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be fishing this lake in a few weeks for the first time this will be for IFO tournament just wondering what is a good area to fish for crappie and gills?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

5" of ice, 17 fow, fishing 1' off bottom.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice kayak!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Out by cemetery now. No hits at all. About 20 shanties out.


 Is there much snow on the ice? My shed doesn't drag to well in deeper snow.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

meats52 said:


> Is there much snow on the ice? My shed doesn't drag to well in deeper snow.


4" of snow on ice...there are some packed paths to follow from other sleds


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Out in front of cemetery. 3 walleye on the ice in 5 minutes. Lost 2 at hole. 17fow


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

What cemetery at you guys talking about? I'm heading to skeeter now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

The one by 305


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

North of the boat ramp


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks bobby. Will be there in about 45 min. Any other shanteys out?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Right by main st?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey kayak, when you finish your limit, catch me one(I'll pm my number), call me, and I'll run right over. Thanks, c.j.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

mfuciu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yes that's it


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Hey kayak, when you finish your limit, catch me one(I'll pm my number), call me, and I'll run right over. Thanks, c.j.


LOL we left around 5pm. I caught the 3 eye's, 2 keepers and one throwback and my dad caught 1 nice perch. He also had a really nice walleye with a jig n rap and minnow. I was grabbing the gaff and saw how far bent his rod was and then suddenly it was off...he reeled up and at first we thought it broke his line because the lure was gone, but then looking closer you could see the tie came undone on the line. Did the 7 twist standard, but it must not have been pulled enough. 

We're head out again tomorrow morning. I really would like to have a report regarding the North end and the buoy line? I want to try out there tomorrow and would like to know how the thick the ice is and if anyone has been fishing up there?


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

What do you guys fish for at the buoy line? I'll be out from the cemetery tomorrow morning


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm headed to cemetery as well tomorrow morning. Target walleye at buoy line. My dad caught an 8 lb there some years back ice fishing.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Cool I'll be in a black two man shanty maybe I'll see Ya out there


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm out now, anybody doing any good at night


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Been out for 2-3 hrs. Marking fish, no bite. My buddy just got a keeper. Eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Out by cemetery now. No hits at all. About 20 shanties out.



Fished same area. Nothing really going on the bluegill and crappie side. Where you fishing in a frabil shanty away from the pack to the east?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking for an ice report from tonight. My 8yr old and I were out off the cemetery this morning and had a great day. Just wondering how the ice is holding up I would like to go in the morning. I just want to keep him safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Down by the state park, a lot of slush and some spongey ice. Left about 2 hours ago


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillking (Nov 26, 2014)

Went out off the cemetery today on the road bed. Ice was around 5-6 inch where I was. Picked up two keeper eyes. Real slow.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

TOWMETOO said:


> Looking for an ice report from tonight. My 8yr old and I were out off the cemetery this morning and had a great day. Just wondering how the ice is holding up I would like to go in the morning. I just want to keep him safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Out here now in front of the cemetery. Sitting on 7 1/2 inches of black ice.


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reports guys. See Ya out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey towmetoo I believe I met you out there today I'm the ass that dropped my phone down the hole!! I'm still pissed. The ice still looked ok when I left just after dark but I talked to treeman and he said he found a spot that was around 2 1/2 inches, anyways thanks for letting me use your phone.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yakeyes said:


> Hey towmetoo I believe I met you out there today I'm the ass that dropped my phone down the hole!! I'm still pissed. The ice still looked ok when I left just after dark but I talked to treeman and he said he found a spot that was around 2 1/2 inches, anyways thanks for letting me use your phone.


Yakeyes, sorry to hear about your phone. If it is any consolation I dropped my $300 Sony Action cam out of my Kayak two weeks ago in the Grand river near Harpersfield dam...I actually went in after it but it was gone. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

And I had a decent day besides dropping my phone down the hole, ended up with 3 keeper eyes and a few throw backs and 6 or 7 decent perch


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

That sucks kayak1979 I was shoulder deep in that hole trying to grab it as it was falling. I got one finger on it at the end but it was to late


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

nice job yakeyes, they sure weren't over at the buoy line. Just got back a little bit ago. Nothin! Good to get out though. threw the kitchen sink at em and nadda.


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

I was at the buoy line as well, about a mile from the parking lot, 7.5 fow. An 8 hour skunk for me. Didn't even lose a minnow. However, my uncle got a 17" and 19" eye and one 13" crappie. Not much of a bite beyond that. I didn't notice any other fish come up around me, but most people were in their shanties so I don't really know. Beautiful day though. 6" to 10" of good ice, slushy in spots.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Trying to get out today what do u guys think about the ice condition and the rain.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

wondering that too.anyone???


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be heading out there this afternoon. Talked to the girls at Causeway Bait and Tackle yesterday. They said there was 8" of ice up by buoy line.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks Mike! didn't think the rain would hurt it too much.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I was north of the cemetery yesterday. 4-5 inches in some spots. Water poured out the hole when I drilled.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Any luck yesterday Wallydvr?


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone out there today? Thinking about giving it a go this afternoon. (When I'm done with my chores of course)


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

driving around today the local ponds don't look good. hopefully everyone plays safe..


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

any ice conditions from today. I wasn't able to make it out all weekend. Wanting to try tonight.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

where do the crappie congregate on this lake during the winter time? I have never fished this lake during the winter and would like to give it a try for them


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Any report on the ice up north of the causeway to the refuge? Heading up this weekend regardless.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried going out of the buoy line Sunday and the ice conditions were very poor..2-3 lunches with open holes all ale puns a turned around and headed back to the cemetery


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Getting frustrated no bites at all out from cemetery North a little. Thinking about walking South, any advice?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> Getting frustrated no bites at all out from cemetery North a little. Thinking about walking South, any advice?


The hot bites always fizzle after awhile with increased activity "overhead"!
Maybe try more south, some structure off east shore about 1/3 way across, and Just north of the boat club.
OR maybe try deeper towards the river channel off cemetery. Have heard of an old bridge structure out there that always has good marks around it. Just some suggestions.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Got one...14 1/2"


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Kayak where you at now? I'm waaaaay north of the pack off the cemetery. Marking a lot up this way.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Straight out from cemetery I was north near three guys but they left and decided to move.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Good deal. I'll send you my phone number in a PM. I'll let you know if I get anything going up here.


----------

